# Indian Rupee gets a symbol



## pauldmps (Jul 15, 2010)

source: Rupee gets a symbol, may take2 years for widespread use - Hindustan Times

*www.hindustantimes.com/Images/2010/7/6d2f4b17-2f0e-42fd-a053-cbc8ca0630e3MediumRes.JPG

India finally got a symbol for the Rupee on Thursday, denoting the strength of its economy, and joined a select club of countries whose currencies have a unique identity. The cabinet approved the symbol - an amalgam of the Devnagiri 'Ra' and the Roman capital 'R' without the stem and two parallel lines running at the top. The parallel lines symbolise the equal to sign.  "It denotes the robustness of the Indian economy," said Information and Broadcasting Minister Ambika Soni, announcing the cabinet decision.

Rupee symbol poll invites mixed reaction on Twitter
economy," said Information and Broadcasting Minister Ambika Soni, announcing the cabinet decision. 
With the gaining of the symbol, the Indian rupee joins the club of US dollar, British pound, European euro and Japanese yen that currently have their own symbols.

The need for the symbol had become necessary because of the Indian economy's rapid growth, which has propelled it to become one of the largest economies of the world.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 15, 2010)

good step from Government


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2010)

Interesting 
 Waiting to type it on my keyboard


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 15, 2010)

Saw it on CNBCTV18 news...

Good move........but how do u write it using KBD???


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 15, 2010)

we can't...it should first be included in some font...

BTW it feels good to hear that Indian economy is rolling fast...


----------



## satyamy (Jul 15, 2010)

hopefully will be included in next Windows Version  just like $


----------



## pauldmps (Jul 15, 2010)

Hopefully, Microsoft will release an update when the International unicode consortium's unicode technical committee approves the symbol. 

Until then you could use the private character editor in the system tools section of Windows.


----------



## azzu (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice move  by d government 
btw : not so appealing design 
nonetheless.. we have a symbol for our currency


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2010)

Linux users will get the font and unicode support for it before Windows users that's for sure 

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------




azzu said:


> Nice move  by d government
> btw : not so appealing design


It's based on the Hindi alphabet for "R" btw


----------



## azzu (Jul 16, 2010)

A competition was held for designing the symbol and They selected this symbol but 
look at the others they are quite good to 
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/8250/rupeesymbol.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

4th and 5th ones are quite good too
if only the government had arranged a online poll and let us select the Best design that wud have been really cool


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 16, 2010)

it has a perfect blend..nice choice..


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 16, 2010)

there was one...I voted too...forgot the link though...will post as soon as I am able to find the email containing it...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 16, 2010)

i don't think this will come to keyboards any time even in near, mid, far future.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2010)

It looks decent enough. Or atleast, its as unimpressively boring as the other currency symbols like the Dollar, Pound and Euro symbols. 

Anyway, I seriously doubt we would use anything other than Rs. for a long long time to come.


----------



## spacescreamer (Jul 16, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> It's based on the Hindi alphabet for "R" btw



Devnaagri script actually.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 18, 2010)

Read this on how to use the new symbol... 
Here's how to download new rupee symbol for free-ET Cetera-News By Industry-News-The Economic Times


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 18, 2010)

Testing it `10,00,000
Won't render for those who don't have ze font installed though. I hope when Indian government get a Unicode symbol, they don't replace ` or ~ key for make way for the new rupee symbol like this font has. `, ~ have very much importance for programming in Unix.


----------



## vsrini40 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have downloaded it in my system. Now it is available in my FONTS
   folder. Can I make it prefixed, when I type any amount
   in Indian Rupees. Any way?


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2010)

vsrini40 said:


> I have downloaded it in my system. Now it is available in my FONTS  folder. Can I make it prefixed, when I type any amount in Indian Rupees. Any way?


Wait for it to be included in the next Unicode revision.

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------




Liverpool_fan said:


> Testing it `10,00,000sdffdfsdfsdfdfdfdfdfdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
> Won't render for those who don't have ze font installed though. I hope when Indian government get a Unicode symbol, they don't replace ` or ~ key for make way for the new rupee symbol like this font has. `, ~ have very much importance for programming in Unix.


Hopefully we would follow what UK keyboard format does. Include a new key in our keyboard to compensate minor changes here and there.

We need our own keyboard format. Else it's a #fail.


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 18, 2010)

well the symbol will be used worldwide to denote rupees whether it is included in keyboard or not...


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 18, 2010)

good move by Indian Govt. Proud to be Indian.


----------



## digitthinker (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Indian Rupee gets a symbol - How to type  ?*

Untill government comes up with standard keyboards with dedicated keys for rupee symbol u have to write using specific fonts.Visit this blog below to find how to type new rupee symbol on your keyboard. Nicely explained.

How to type Indian Rupee Symbol in Microsoft Word | indigic

Cheers!!!


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jul 21, 2010)

Shouldn't make much difference because the value of rupee is still going to be same


----------



## vickyadvani (Aug 17, 2010)

got the fornt installed on my machine  Proud to be Indian


----------



## jayantr7 (Aug 17, 2010)

Symbol is just as boring as compared to dollar and euro but still a nice move by India...

Still,I much like "Rs." thing as "aadat ho gaya hai"


----------



## Rahim (Aug 18, 2010)

The strike across "r" should be lower (in the middle) as it gets merged with smaller print.


----------



## Shani Clinton (Aug 19, 2010)

Its a good and useful step taken by the Indian Government.

Shani.


----------



## bhartiya (Aug 20, 2010)

how does one type this symbol?





pauldmps said:


> source: Rupee gets a symbol, may take2 years for widespread use - Hindustan Times
> 
> *www.hindustantimes.com/Images/2010/7/6d2f4b17-2f0e-42fd-a053-cbc8ca0630e3MediumRes.JPG
> 
> ...


----------

